# Daiwa Luna Review....



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

A couple of days ago I asked my P&S brethern what they knew about the Team Daiwa Luna. I also did a search and saw where others had asked the same question but had got no responses. So I thought I would share my thoughts about this reel...I got the Daiwa Luna 203 off ebay brand new for a steal. Well I got it today in the mail and thought I would put it to the same test as Rail Road did his St Croix Rods. This reel is one sweet reel. Matched with a St Croix Triumph I was throwing a 1/2 oz egg sinker close to 60 yards (through 2 of my neighbors' yards and to the neighborhood pool) Very smooth reel. It is made from aluminum, no plastic parts....I have a penn 965 and have owned the shimano 400 before and I would say I like this reel much more. The adjustable mag gives you the ability to adjust for wind and bait weight. The reel has 5 Corrosion resistant bearings and 1 roller bearing. I snagged a tree and put the drag to a test....Typical quality drag in a Daiwa reel. All in all I would say these are great inshore plugging, and freshwater lake plugging reels. The only issues I have are if you take it a part beware I have never seen a reel with this many parts, you access the spool by screwing off the left side plate, (the whole side plate acts as a screw instead of bolts that screw in and hold the side plate on), and to much difference in the mag settings.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Here is the link for this reel's specs.


http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=11

This reel replace th Millionaire cvz which is a good reel also. I hve 2 of them the 300 and the 253.


----------

